# Pregnant or Not? Weight Fluctuations



## Trio of Trouble (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey,
So, 2 weeks ago (or so) I got two new 5 week old rat girls. But a week later, one of the girls turned out to be a man. We returned him to his previous owner and have been on the lookout for pregnancy in any of the rats (I have 5). 
All seemed well and good, but the male's cousin, Mozzie, appeared sort of pregnant yesterday. I was able to get a couple good pictures. Today I took her out again and her body looks a lot less pregnant. Could someone please tell me if she is or is not pregnant and what's up with the weight fluctuations? Thank you!



Yesterday











Today

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















P.s. Sorry if I don't make any sense, my brain isn't working at it's best today.


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Hmm she does look a little pudgy but when young rats come to a new home they often gain weight quite quickly, especially as they are growing fast. At 5 weeks even though it is possible for her to get pregnant it is very unlikely as males at 5 weeks don't really have an interest in mating yet. I'm sure someone with more experience will be able to tell if she's pregnant or not but in case she is I would have to recommend having the pregnancy terminated as she is too young to safely give birth.


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

It's not impossible that she is, but it's​ difficult to tell at an early stage like this. If she is pregnant, please try to call off the pregnancy as it can be very straining on such young rat's bodies.


----------

